# WATER



## SHOTGUN (Apr 4, 2002)

you guys have any water down there. Are your potholes holding up?

We just had a county in Southern Alberta declared a disaster area for the drought. We haven't even started the rain season yet and they have said it is too late.

DU says we need 4 times the annual rainfall to get things back to normal.

SHOTGUN


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya I heard it's a mess up there, and it appears to be slowly creeping SE through Sask. and into Man. and ND.

We're alright for now for water, but the temporary wetlands are toast if we don't get a wet spring.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Shotgun, let us know if you get any moisture up there ??? I have already said a few prayers for the pot hole regions. Also if you hear or read anyhting on the new programs - Like CRP your looking into ??? Plus I sure wish it would get easier (or why is so few USA folks are going to Canada) ???


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Shotgun The water conditions in the pothole reigon of ND are just ok. The water levels are on their way down. Their wasn't much snowfall so the sloughs didn't fill much from last fall. The duck production will be down this breeding season.The southern portion of the reigon is very dry. Iwas hunting snows in the southern cauteau and the small sloughs were dry. A bad sign in the spring. Hope you get moisture. good luck


----------

